# Intel PROSet Wireless



## ray.willis (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a Dell Inspiron, with XP SP2 and and a Intel PROSet Wireless card and software. Everything has worked fine for the last 18 month and I've started to receive the following error. 

"An Error occurred while trying to access the profile database. Please quit the application and try again" or

"Failed to update the profile list. Profile database in use. Please wait for the Intel PROSet/Wireless to update the profile list."

I get the same error when I try to "Add" a profile or access a network from the list of available networks.

This seems to be a profile list error or database error, but I can't find a profile or create a new one.

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Jester23 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm getting the same issue as well except I have a Lenovo.


----------



## joahlomu (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Ray,

I am facing the same problem. Have you found any solution ? Appreciate if you could share.

Regards
Joahlomu

I have a Dell Inspiron, with XP SP2 and and a Intel PROSet Wireless card and software. Everything has worked fine for the last 18 month and I've started to receive the following error. 

"An Error occurred while trying to access the profile database. Please quit the application and try again" or

"Failed to update the profile list. Profile database in use. Please wait for the Intel PROSet/Wireless to update the profile list."

I get the same error when I try to "Add" a profile or access a network from the list of available networks.

This seems to be a profile list error or database error, but I can't find a profile or create a new one.

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## jlee1183 (Apr 23, 2008)

I was searching for assistance for my problem and found this posting. I upgraded my Norton 360 and have been having problems with the wireless connections since that time. I have uninstalled the Norton upgrade, but am still getting messages about my profile. The message is "Failed to update profile list. Profile database in use. Please wait for Intel PROset/wireless to update the profile list". This has been going on for the last couple of days. I can now get to the internet, but still cannot get in to the PROset settings.

If anyone has a solution to this problem, please post it.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried reloading the Intel PROset software?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*jlee1183*, I've removed the post you added to another user's thread in Networking. Please do not post multiple duplicate queries, and you should also start your own thread for your issue, no hijack another user's thread.


----------



## montyw47 (Apr 25, 2008)

Dear Moderator,
I found this thread trying to fix the problem shown in this web page. www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/other-hardware-support/224015-intel-proset-wireless.html 

You said you moved the thread to Networking but that didn't say where. Google search showed the above page as first in search list. Where do I look now since I cannot use wireless any more and Microsoft's Wireless software does not seem the be able to handle WPA2 personal.

Intel's Proset/Wireless error message box: Failed to update profile lise profile listt. Profile database in use. Please wait for Intel ProSet/Wireless to update the profile list. 

Your forum is the only place where I feel that a technical enough answer can be had since I have only one user on my wireless system beside Administrator which can only be accessed while starting in Safe Mode Win XP Home Ed SP2. 

This seemed to happen after installing MS Hotmail LIVE. I performed a system restore to a week previous but I'm still getting this error.
Jack (montyw47)


----------



## Jun Labao (Apr 26, 2008)

I experienced the same problem after installing the new version of norton 360. I just tried reparing the intel pro wireless software.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Open the Intel pro wireless program. Under advanced, choose allow Windows to manage my wireless. 

See if this helps. Windows does not use the intel profiles.


----------



## DDoolittle (Aug 28, 2008)

The issue you are seeing is from an inconsistancy in the Intel installer. It is supposed to give the local Users group modify rights to the C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Intel\Wireless folder. When that fails to happen, standard users get that profile error. You can correct the permissions on that folder and your issue should be resolved.


----------



## wannaspk (Sep 12, 2008)

suggestion by Terrister works...... allow windows to manage the wireless network in case of this problem as it worked for me....


----------



## sleepz (Apr 13, 2009)

I had the same problem same message popup with all profiles not being savable for this particular windows login id. Other login ids could save the profile

In the end i solved the problem by renaming the following folder
from
C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\Intel\Wireless
to
C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\Intel\Wirelessold

and allowing the intel proset app to create a new "Wireless" folder again


----------

